# Private Airports



## lg919 (Feb 1, 2016)

I hate asking this question because I know the answer before I ask it 

My husband is a private pilot. We have been traveling in Mexico on and off for several years. Just returned last week from staying with friends in Irapuato. We are returning in May to take a closer look at the San Miguel or Jalisco area. My hubby is a private pilot and he is wanting to bring a plane into Mexico or find a flying club with an Airpark.

I just want to settle down and move to a place that has a warm climate and lots of friendly people who are enjoying a simple life. I know that there is a community of private pilots around the Baja.. I appreciate any info. I do not want to spend 6 months driving around Mexico looking for private airports. :confused2: lane:

LG in Texas


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this any help? Airports in Mexico


----------



## lg919 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you so much! I think my hubby found this but I will forward to him again. I was hoping there were some ole die hard pilots in the expat community.

Thanks

LG


----------

